# New science diet formulas update



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, at the Hills' website is now updated wit their new formulas.

The change is not that huge, but at least we know that kibble companies are making a change now that pet owners are more aware of what's in the ingredient lists.

They removed the chicken by-products and added some named meats and fruits.



Small bites puppy said:


> Ingredients
> 
> Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Wheat, Pork Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Pork Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, L-lysine, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols added to retain freshness, Citric Acid added to retain freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract, Dried Apples, Dried Broccoli, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Peas.





Large breed said:


> Ingredients
> 
> Chicken, Brewers Rice, Whole Grain Wheat, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Sorghum, Whole Grain Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dried Beet Pulp, Wheat Gluten, Lactic Acid, Potassium Chloride, Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols added to retain freshness, Citric Acid added to retain freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract, Dried Apples, Dried Broccoli, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Peas.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I am disappoined, I don't know why I was expecting to see more of a meat followed by meat meal as the first two ingredients of all formulas. It's really not that much different. Just got my WDJ and was reading about the many meanings of 'chicken' so who knows what kind of chicken is in it. Oh well


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Ok, at the Hills' website is now updated wit their new formulas.
> 
> The change is not that huge, but at least we know that kibble companies are making a change now that pet owners are more aware of what's in the ingredient lists.
> 
> They removed the chicken by-products and added some named meats and fruits.


Yikes. It's no wonder animals are so sick these days. These ingredients are horrible so I can't imagine this being an improvement!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah it still has a lot of filler, however for people that live in countries like were I live is something better than feeding alpo, pedigree, etc.

I actually never have seen foods like orijen, the petcurian, and the likes brands in person. 


Good thing Pompadour gets real meat wit his raw and cooked.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Lmao there must be an extremely small amount of fruit- its listed after salt, taurine etc.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What I hate is when they boast about all this "good stuff" they put in like blueberries, cranberries, etc. The debate still rages as to whether or not its actually good or not but my point is that they market that they put it in there, and its the last ingredients. So, what, there are maybe 10 blueberries in a 30 pound bag of kibble?


Ah CATY, you beat me to it. LOL.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Lmao there must be an extremely small amount of fruit- its listed after salt, taurine etc.





wolfsnaps88 said:


> What I hate is when they boast about all this "good stuff" they put in like blueberries, cranberries, etc. The debate still rages as to whether or not its actually good or not but my point is that they market that they put it in there, and its the last ingredients. So, what, there are maybe 10 blueberries in a 30 pound bag of kibble?


Lol! yah, that's like in some other foods like the caned Cesar, were it says "beef" in the label and when you see the ingredients it has chicken, chicken by products, liver and then beef.


----------



## Lori&Cici (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, this is Lori & Cici here. I work for Hill’s Pet Nutrition. I saw this post and wanted to just jump in and say a few things. 

First, thanks Sapphire-Light for noticing that Hill’s is changing some of our ingredients. It’s because we have listened to what pet parents want for their pets. I adopted my dog Cici last May and she’s the light of my life. What I feed her is very important to me, too.

The purpose of the re-launch is to give pet parents more of the ingredients they want with the same superior nutrition on which Hill’s has built its foundation. 

More than 60 quality checks are conducted on every batch, every ingredient can be tracked by batch or ingredient within 24 hours, and more than 1000 salmonella tests are conducted every month.

So, it’s more than an ingredient story – it’s that we can rest assured we’re feeding our pets a food that is safe, has precisely balanced nutrition, and now has more of the ingredients we want.

Thanks, Lori & Cici


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So why do they put more corn and wheat than meat products in there food? Why do they believe that's more important than meat in a dog and cat food? And where are they sourced from?


----------



## Lori&Cici (Feb 1, 2013)

Herzo said:


> So why do they put more corn and wheat than meat products in there food? Why do they believe that's more important than meat in a dog and cat food? And where are they sourced from?


Great questions! Hill's makes wellness and therapeutic foods for dogs and cats. Each food we make has a specific nutrient profile. It is the nutrients that ingredients provide that we select to address the specific nutrient profile of each of our foods. Ingredients like meat and grains provide various essential nutrients. We believe all ingredients are important based upon their nutritional value. We know quality and safety of the ingredients we put in our foods are of utmost concern - and we agree! That's why we we source raw materials only from countries where there are reliable safety procedures in place, primarily in the United States, Japan, Canada, New Zealand, Australia and several European countries. Thanks for the opportunity to address your questions.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Why is there more corn and wheat than meat though? What makes those better for a dog?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lori&Cici said:


> What I feed her is very important to me, too.


Then I sure hope you don't feed this kind of food to your pup! You won't get too many years out of them on this kind of diet. 

Also, yeah, like others have asked, tell us where you source your meat from... I've LOVE to know that. And come on "chicken liver flavor" What the heck IS That?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice to see you chime in with this information. I have never been able to feed Science Diet, even the sensitive skin/coat ones. The girls get dry, flakey skin, loose, foul-smelling stool, raging ear infections, my bichon gets horrible yeast infections on her skin from it. And MOUNDS of poo. As always, I listen to my dogs as to how a food works for them. I've had several dogs in the past and I get these same results. <shrugs>




Lori&Cici said:


> Hi, this is Lori & Cici here. I work for Hill’s Pet Nutrition. I saw this post and wanted to just jump in and say a few things.
> 
> First, thanks Sapphire-Light for noticing that Hill’s is changing some of our ingredients. It’s because we have listened to what pet parents want for their pets. I adopted my dog Cici last May and she’s the light of my life. What I feed her is very important to me, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lori&Cici (Feb 1, 2013)

naturalfeddogs: Which food is it that you're referring to that has more corn and wheat than meat? We've got several foods and I can answer your question better knowing which one you're referring to. There is more to it than "ingredients". It's proper nutrition (not too much, not too little) and it's quality and safety. Hill's started from one veterinarian who had the foresight to use nutrition to address what a pet's body needs. That was back in the 1930s! Hill's is a large corporation now, but it started with nutrition - and it is still about nutrition.
Sheltielover25: As a matter of fact I feed Science Diet to both my dog (just now 1 yr) and my cat (10yrs old) and I look forward to many more great years with them. I've had family pets live very long and healthy lives. My family got our first cat when my daughter was in Kindergarten and he saw her go through her childhood, teen years, graduate from high school and on into college. She was 23 when he crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Our very dear Golden Retriever lived a full and healthy life of 12 years. We source raw materials only from countries where there are reliable safety procedures in place, primarily in the United States, Japan, Canada, New Zealand, Australia and several European countries. Chicken liver flavor adds taste and is made from hydrolized chicken livers. It is also a source of protein.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I will say it's nice of Hill's to list the carbohydrate amounts of the their food on their website. However the one food I looked at had 52.8% carbohydrates, over half of the food is carbohydrates, definitely way too high for my dogs. I wonder why Hills thinks that dogs should eat such high carbohydrate diets?

L&C, I'm glad you decided to join the forum and participate, I'm not sure how much knowledge you have in dog nutrition, your posts kinda sound like a Hill's Brochure Ad (please don't take offense), which make sense, considering your employer. I encourage you to stick around the forum and read/research for yourself about the different brands of foods and different diets people are feeding on here, you could think of it as research into what pet owners are looking for when it comes to nutrition.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Roo said:


> Well I will say it's nice of Hill's to list the carbohydrate amounts of the their food on their website. However the one food I looked at had 52.8% carbohydrates, over half of the food is carbohydrates, definitely way too high for my dogs. I wonder why Hills thinks that dogs should eat such high carbohydrate diets?
> 
> L&C, I'm glad you decided to join the forum and participate, I'm not sure how much knowledge you have in dog nutrition, your posts kinda sound like a Hill's Brochure Ad (please don't take offense), which make sense, considering your employer. I encourage you to stick around the forum and read/research for yourself about the different brands of foods and different diets people are feeding on here, you could think of it as research into what pet owners are looking for when it comes to nutrition.


True, no kibble feeders on here feed Hills, for good reason. I am 100% a raw feeder, but if I had no choice and had to go with kibble for whatever reason, it wouldn't be Hills for sure. 

Sorry L&C, no offense Just that I don't like any of the ingredients at all.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Nutrition eh? Hmm, something doesn't add up. If it's nutrition first you wouldn't listen to Mr Joe Schmo customer. Joe is certainly no nutritionist but he sure hates for example chicken by-products. Royal-Canin is going back to chicken by-products. Now, that's something I can respect because it is done at least partly because of nutritional benefits and certainly not because it will win them any popularity awards. In fact a small Canadian "save the whale" chain dropped them just because of this.


----------



## Lori&Cici (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Roo - 
Thanks! Cici and I’ll stick around. Thanks for your feedback too. Actually, I’ve been here at Hill’s for several years and have been a trainer on our products which means “nutrition.” I know a little bit about dogs – cats too – and their nutritional needs. 
:smile:


----------

